# Kids



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Something has been bothering me for a while.

I have come to the conclusion that people think kids can't play musically.
I know that's not true, but that is the impression I'm getting.

Well I just want the world to know that *Kids have feelings too.*
Yes, I know older people have been through more but
*SO WHAT?* Did that give them something kids don't have?
So they think kids are so dimwitted, they think kids don't understand anything, never been in love, never seen death, never had the desire to kill, never felt pain, so narrow-minded, that all the music they make is childsplay.

Well guess what.

Believe it or not, kids can have any feelings of any complexity to any degree that old people can,
and if you think kids are too


> *stupid and immature*


 (no offense to quoted)
to play music,
I say you can go screw yourself.

Edit: Language


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Whoa, Harvey! Getting a little angry here.  First off, most people naturally grow to think that they are better than they were as kids with age. Secondly, I know kids have feelings of the calibur of adults as well, but I believe the majority of adults tend to UNDERSTAND their feelings better than children, and therefore and express themselves through controlled physical behavior, like playing an instrument. Most children I know throw fits (i.e. my brother). However, if you mean that there are children that are more knowledgeable of their emotions and can express themselves controllably than a hell of a lot of adults, I agree with you wholeheartedly. A lot of adults are dips, for use of more appropraite language.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

The inter-generational gap rises again...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Sep 9 2004, 09:18 PM
> *The inter-generational gap rises again...
> [snapback]1856[/snapback]​*


You can't talk, you're only one year old!


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 9 2004, 07:01 PM
> *First off, most people naturally grow to think that they are better than they were as kids with age.
> [snapback]1855[/snapback]​*


Ha, I wish I was as smart as I was when I was a kid! :lol:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, yes...kids can of caz play musically. But their playing is really , often not as in depth as that of an adult, even for a child prodigy of remarkable accomplishments and music understanding.
But there's an advantage that only children will have...Their Mozart are always better than adults, esp. when it somes to piano and strings. They have a very innocent and rhetorical touch to it, and therefore produced some very natural, excellent tonguing effect on Mozart. This is very hard for an adult to do, esp. so on a piano, that's why Mozart (till today) is often one of the most difficult thing to play for an adult. We always just makes everything sound too deliberate. 
But children's Bach will never be as good as an adult, caz they don't have that down to earth feel unlike us.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I agree, you must grow in to become mature, whe, that's an individual thing. Unless of all discussion nothing can be said THAT kids PLAY the concerts. Because when to start otherwise? The concerts and pieces will grow with them, and I think it's a process. 

I can remember a professor telling in a masterclass someone that she wouldn't be mature enough for Beethoven yet and she was nearly an adult. Well yes all right, but you have to start sometimes, or you won't be mature your whole life!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quaverion_@Sep 10 2004, 01:56 AM
> *You can't talk, you're only one year old!
> [snapback]1857[/snapback]​*


...I'm a prodigy...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Sep 11 2004, 05:43 PM
> *...I'm a prodigy...
> [snapback]1893[/snapback]​*


Ha! Lol. :lol:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *I can remember a professor telling in a masterclass someone that she wouldn't be mature enough for Beethoven yet and she was nearly an adult. *


Yes, Beethoven. U really need to be more matured to play Beethoven well. That's why kiddo pianists avoid Beethoven.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I always liked Mozart when I was a little kid, and I never liked anyone else. I didn't understand all of the truly great composers. I wonder why I liked Mozart when I was immature.


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

I remember that classical music enthusiasts are much smarter than does that arent into it. Sure, maybe rock and roll is nice and easy to understand, but if everyone was to dedicate a classical song to which they would listen to and understand, they would know why others like it. [FACT] I know that maybe, 20 people play and instrument out of 320. 5 of those people are idiots that take lessons in schools just to avoid their brothers and sisters (no offence, the lessons are good). 3 of them want to try something new and don't practice. The other ones practice, but they dont practice enough. I think I know why this is. See, they are left with about 10 bits of music which they can play and play adequately. THEY GET BORED. I didn't because (1) My teacher left me lots and (2) my parents bought me music to play. I was keen becase of this. 2 PEOPLE OUT OF 320 IS THAT PLAY MUSIC NICELY IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH.

Please, no one take this as an offence, but this is what I remember from skool.

:angry: :angry:


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Harvey said:


> Something has been bothering me for a while.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that people think kids can't play musically.
> I know that's not true, but that is the impression I'm getting.
> ...


Yehudi Menuhin thought the same as you.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> Yehudi Menuhin thought the same as you.


Was there really a point to necrobumping this ancient thread just to post that?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I more than agree that many an adult -- especially for some weird reason those in the teaching professions -- more than forgets that though children may not have the conscious and formulated thoughts of an adult, or be able to express what they feel, that they still have complex and deep thoughts and emotions.

Ergo: I think a good deal of how young people are taught anything mightily smacks to those kids as massive condescension, i.e. they are being spoken down to, etc.

When it comes to music, or acting, or other performing requiring conscious understanding of what you are doing, what the piece is about, and how to communicate it, adults trump kids every time. Just a fact of life. The younger player can have similar emotion, and emotional depth, but they are a kid, without any real knowledge of the further implications of emotional matters in an adult world.

Just listen to all those gloriously fun and great early Mozart Symphonies... some a bit surprising in their 'depth,' but mostly they are boy / young man's stuff, filled with the enthusiasm first and foremost of "I can _do_ _this_!"

But how children are too often thought of, approached, taught -- terrible in my opinion.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Was there really a point to necrobumping this ancient thread just to post that?


_Necrobumping?_ congratulations on one of the funny/creepiest neologisms I've heard in a long time


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Necrobumping? 
OMG, that is funny!
(Of course, it gives one a glimpse into yer mind that one would rather not have had, but, nevertheless......)
Heh-heh, necrobumping, gotta remember that.
Wanders off, still chuckling, wondering if there's anyone in the real world with whom to share this.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Necrobumping sounds sexy, but in a way I wouldn't confess to in public, cos it most likely is illegal...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Goodness, such wonder over something that, on another forum which I frequent, has been a part of forum culture for many years!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Goodness, such wonder over something that, on another forum which I frequent, has been a part of forum culture for many years!


Yes, but this discussion is now happening on a topic headed kids....


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Yes, but this discussion is now happening on a topic headed kids....


Perhaps it would have garnered a less enthusiastic response if the title had been "Lamps" or "Guacamole"?


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

they can sing better than i can.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Perhaps it would have garnered a less enthusiastic response if the title had been "Lamps" or "Guacamole"?


Whatever you want, man...


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Git offa my lawn!


----------

